# Summary of the last ever Bob White Invitational



## vishalshukla (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks to all who participated in last weekends Bob White Invitational. There is no way I can describe all the great things that happened, so Ill get right to the key point.

On Monday night, Bob Whites Karate Studio was honored to present a check to the Royal Family Kids for $100,000. Let me repeat that, we presented a check for $100,000 to the RFK. That donation was made possible because of all the hard work and generosity of all our supporters. This donation, our biggest ever, will allow hundreds of abused children around the country (and world) see a better future.

I do have to announce that last weekend was the last ever Bob White Invitational. 

Scared you didnt I? The tournament is now officially known as the Bob and Barbara White Invitational. This is a fitting change to recognize all the work Barbara does and we are happy to announce this change.

Finally, here is a group picture of some of the most senior Kenpoists and other martial artists in the world. How many can you name?






For the kids,
Vishal


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 2, 2013)

I can name about 28 of them! Great Job to all who helped raise funds for the event! 
I know that we will not only match but beat that number next year! 

For the Kids, 

Chris


----------

